# Conformation Evaluation



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

When I contacted a breeder earlier this year about a certain puppy, she sent me a conformation evaluation that assessed, point by point, her opinion on how the 8-week-old puppy met the poodle standard. I thought that was a great tool, especially when having to pick a poodle from a distance. Just wondered how often breeders do this and if they offer to send it to potential owners of show puppies? I know you have to have a great deal of confidence in the breeder that they truly think a puppy is a show prospect.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's an amazing tool! You want to know what the breeder thinks the good attributes are but they need to be honest with themselves and pick the bad ones also and it's nice to inform the potential owner of that and give an honest evaluation instead of just the positive.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> When I contacted a breeder earlier this year about a certain puppy, she sent me a conformation evaluation that assessed, point by point, her opinion on how the 8-week-old puppy met the poodle standard. I thought that was a great tool, especially when having to pick a poodle from a distance. Just wondered how often breeders do this and if they offer to send it to potential owners of show puppies? I know you have to have a great deal of confidence in the breeder that they truly think a puppy is a show prospect.


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

She did address both good and not so good points about the puppy, which I really appreciated. I thought it was an excellent tool for the prospective owner.


----------

